# rhombeezy



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice, good pic of him


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

beast


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice shot of him, best one yet I would have to say!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Best Pic to Date man

Looks damn good...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

kiss him please

by the way how the F do you think of your thread names...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

quite the beast


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

best picture yet.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks everyone.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

definitely the best one yet







Nice fish


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome Fish.........It's evil!!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Stunning man. Where'd you get him? Not many 18"ers around. Please share.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pat said:


> Stunning man. Where'd you get him? Not many 18"ers around. Please share.


Your Rhom is still just as stunning!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Nice shot of him, best one yet I would have to say!!


I have to agree.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome, what kind of tank is that?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

stock tank


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Pat said:


> Stunning man. Where'd you get him? Not many 18"ers around. Please share.


I got him from a guy.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That thing is a hog!!









Look forward to a feeding video, please post one soon!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, are you using a small aquarium to shoot from?
I always wanted to submerge a waterproofed webcam in my tank..
It would be cool for your tub.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

...man

this woulda had my vote for POTM

excellent pic man im loving it!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

So thats MY old CHAVEZ huh???


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

there he is... and here he is...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wait, so that's baddfish's old rhom? i thought it was a fresh import when you got it


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well you just made it seem like it was a new fish and a "new mascot" for the site... from that i assumed that it hadn't already belonged to another member, so now the mystery is solved


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

case


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

weerhom said:


> case


Nope, not until I find one for myself...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol weerhom you tool


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Man...Now ive got to figure out how im gonna get him back!!!









By the way, where are the video's at?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

/is a bit confused

badfish: why wouldn't you want anyone to know where weerhom got this fish from? can we get some background on this fish? i mean, this fish has caused a lot of drama on this site :laugh:

i was wondering why the hell any vendor would want to keep this fish hush


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Ash brought this fish into the country. Ash has to clear his fish in chicago before it can come to detroit. So wifenagging met ash at the airport and bought the fish in box from ash right off the plane. There were 2 in that shipment. The other died. It was smaller. Ash has it mounted in his store. wifenagging sold it to baddfish, and i think they exchanged the fish a few times. baddfish sold the fish in jan 06. He advertised the animal as 17.5 inches for 750.00 obo. wifenagging from chicago delivered the fish to Chris, "mixedserras" in Michigan for 550.00 i think when he went to a job interview. Chris kept the fish for a minute and then offered it to me. I already had an awesome rhom. The one in my avatar. I told a close friend Mark about the fish and talked him into buying him for 800.00. I kept the fish in my sights at all times. i knew it would end up mine... Mark lost his job a long while later and offered me an incredible deal of 600.00 on the fish. I sold my rhom to Ash for 250.00 after posting it on the site for a month and not selling, and primetime3wise bought him from ash later for much more. case







end of story. hope that was enough background for ya's.

sound about right baddfish???

here's some new pics...
View attachment 193576


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

so weerhom in all that time its only grown like 1"? crazy i wonder how old this fish is


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Crazy story. 
And it never shown up on the boards before you got him?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorry. I never knew how to load pics. I still dont.







I actually got $800 for the fish. (i think)








I would think this fella has to be at least 25yrs old. If not more. I read about a guy who had a Rhom for over 18yrs and it was about 14in. Im certain they would probably grow quicker in the wild though. Im really glad to see this fella is in a great home though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Jesus baddfish, what else do you have layin around that we don't know about? Haha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Jesus baddfish, what else do you have layin around that we don't know about? Haha


If this is Cesar (i think that was the name of baddfishs fish) he's posted a few pics in the time he's had it.

<--- been here too long


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice pic's and great fish, although I don't think this fish looks so healthy with all of the white deformings on it's head. What do you feed this fish/how many times a month are you refreshing your water (waterchanges)?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I feed whole fresh/frozen 8" perch weekly. I went fishing. Was feeding catfish and whole sardines for awhile, but the water surface started looking like an oil slick. I like the whole perch. clean, lean white meat, no oil. Water changes are performed bi-weekly in the amount of 50%. Once a month on the off week from the partial I clean out the fx5. This method keeps my nitrate at 20ppm or less at all times. temp is 80 degrees using 2 stealth 250 watt heaters.. Volume of water is 200 gallons. the tub is 300 but I don't fill all the way up. The fluval has stock foam and about 10 lbs of bio media in the reservoirs. I use a shop light hanging with one white flo bulb and one candy caned bulb. The white in the pictures is kind of a mystery to me. It doesn't look like that in real life. Sometimes in the pics it shows up bad and sometimes it doesn't. If anyone has an idea or experience with it, i'm all eyes.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Jesus baddfish, what else do you have layin around that we don't know about? Haha


If this is Cesar (i think that was the name of baddfishs fish) he's posted a few pics in the time he's had it.

<--- been here too long








[/quote]

Cesar is baddfish's name
Chavez has been posted here for years previous to weerhom owning it......One of the legends arounds this place....And rightfully so.....


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

now thats a rhom..


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Jesus baddfish, what else do you have layin around that we don't know about? Haha


Yeah! I sure do miss my old CHAVEZ. Now, ive got Nimrod, A 20in Venezuela Hoplias Aimara. A whole lot meaner and MUCH more aggressive than CHAVEZ ever was. I'd still like to have CHAVEZ back though! lol. Maybe some day. You just never know!


----------

